# es reicht!



## <acidburn> (26. August 2012)

nachdem ich seit wow release immer fleissig eingezahlt habe (12,5 euro im monat für die ganzen jahre,also ein schöner urlaub oder ein gebrauchtes auto) habe ich jetzt endgültig die schnauze voll von dieser schamlosen abzocke, die blizz da aufführt.  dass das system von D3 mit seinem echtgeld-AH reine geldmacherei ist und niemals an den erfolg und den langzeitspass von D2 rankommt steht wohl kaum zur debatte , aber dass jetzt auch noch bei WOW das sogenannte skillsystem komplett versaut wurde (fühlt sich an wie manche billig-games aus dem osten der letzten jahre-ich nenne jetzt keine namen) ist hoffentlich ein richtig grosser schuss in den ofen für die profitorientierten erfinder dieses debakels, für die wir ja anscheinend eh nur "fu****g loser" sind!
 das musste einfach mal raus--- danke im voraus für die flames 

ach ja und noch was: hab gerade D2 wieder installiert


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. August 2012)

falsches forum, sinnlos, ähm ja?

/reported


----------



## <acidburn> (26. August 2012)

ich finde das passt in beide foren WOW wie D3


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. August 2012)

15% jedes handels is keine abzocke.
apple nimmt 30% bei jedem appverkauf

an dem langzeitspaß arbeitet blizz, hast du richtig erkannt, das es im moment nicht rankam. das hat blizz sogar zugegeben.
schonmal seit dem letzten patch gespielt?

das neue wow skillsystem bescränkt sich ähnlich d3 genau aufs wesentliche, ich bin ein großer fan davon. 20 mal auf die selben 5 talente klicken ist nun nicht sonderlich kreativer. so bleibt man flexibel.

billig ost games? was? viele heben sich angenehm vom west cod-nfs einheitsmatsch ab.

viel spaß mit d2. hol dir nen mod mit höherer auflösung, macht es noich ein wenig mehr spaß.


----------



## floppydrive (26. August 2012)

<acidburn> schrieb:


> nachdem ich seit wow release immer fleissig eingezahlt habe (12,5 euro im monat für die ganzen jahre,also ein schöner urlaub oder ein gebrauchtes auto) habe ich jetzt endgültig die schnauze voll von dieser schamlosen abzocke, die blizz da aufführt.  dass das system von D3 mit seinem echtgeld-AH reine geldmacherei ist und niemals an den erfolg und den langzeitspass von D2 rankommt steht wohl kaum zur debatte , aber dass jetzt auch noch bei WOW das sogenannte skillsystem komplett versaut wurde (fühlt sich an wie manche billig-games aus dem osten der letzten jahre-ich nenne jetzt keine namen) ist hoffentlich ein richtig grosser schuss in den ofen für die profitorientierten erfinder dieses debakels, für die wir ja anscheinend eh nur "fu****g loser" sind!
> das musste einfach mal raus--- danke im voraus für die flames
> 
> ach ja und noch was: hab gerade D2 wieder installiert



Heul nicht rum du Wurst, zock PoE wenn dich D3 stört


----------



## <acidburn> (26. August 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> 15% jedes handels is keine abzocke.
> apple nimmt 30% bei jedem appverkauf
> 
> an dem langzeitspaß arbeitet blizz, hast du richtig erkannt, das es im moment nicht rankam. das hat blizz sogar zugegeben.
> ...



im wesentlichen gebe ich dir ja recht---- das mit dem skillsystem ist anscheinend geschmacksache.... mir gefällts nicht! und bei D3 sind doch ehrlich gesagt von den vielen fertigkeiten die man hat nur 3 oder 4 wirklich brauchbar oder irre ich mich?
und ja, der ausdruck ost-games var vorschnell gewählt von mir weils wirklich ein paar ganz nette gibt


----------



## <acidburn> (26. August 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Heul nicht rum du Wurst, zock PoE wenn dich D3 stört



D3 stört mich überhaupt nicht, aber das vermarktungssystem schon


----------



## Attractolide (26. August 2012)

HI,



also was mit dem neuen Skillsystem in wow ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich seit 10 Monaten nicht mehr spiele. Aber das ist ja auch nicht das erste Mal und vieles, bei dem ich in der Vergangenheit zunächst skeptisch war, fand ich später ganz gut.



Zur Echtgold Ah "Abzocke" in diablo 3  (was ich im Moment grade spiele) kann ich nur Lachen. Im EG AH steht ja garnichts drin...jedenfalls kaum was brauchbares. Im normalen Ah stehen 20 mal mehr und zudem die wesentlich besseren Items drin. Ich glaub das Ding ist ne Luftblase...ausserdem muss man da ja auch nicht kaufen. 
Ich sitz auf meinen vielen Millionen Spielgold, hab Diablo down und frag mich, warum ich eigentlich noch weiterspielen soll.

Das fnde ich wesentlich frustrierender.


----------



## Schiksterminator (26. August 2012)

Langzeitspaß ist defenitiv vorhanden..
Mal wieder jemand dem das Spiel nicht gefällt und wieder nur am rumflamen ist...


----------



## Caps-lock (26. August 2012)

> 12,5 euro im monat für die ganzen jahre,also ein schöner urlaub oder ein gebrauchtes auto



Das Auto will ich sehen, dass du für 1000 Euro bekommst und wenn du auch nur 2 Stunden täglich gezockt hast im Durchschnitt, hat dich WoW für 20 Cent die Stunde unterhalten.
Ein Urlaub wären 3 Wochen gewesen in den letzten 7 Jahren.
Gehen wir davon aus, dass du den Urlaub 14 Stunden am Tag genießen kannst, hast du etwa 300 Stunden was von deinem Urlaub. WoW wirst du 5000 Stunden (sehr sehr vorsichtig gerechnet) gezockt haben. Selbst wenn dreiviertel der Zeit keinen Spass gemach hätten, wäre WoW immer noch 4 mal so lange unterhaltsam gewesen wie der Urlaub.



> dass das system von D3 mit seinem echtgeld-AH reine geldmacherei ist und niemals an den erfolg und den langzeitspass von D2 rankommt steht wohl kaum zur debatte



Du vergleichst hier eine Vanillaversion mit einer Version die schon eine Erweiterung und 5-10 Contentpatches gehabt hat.
Und Blizzard erkennt die Fehler, hört auf seine Kundschaft und besser die Fehler nach.
Blizz stellt gratis Server hin, pflegt ein Produkt, mit dem sie sich jetzt ne goldene Nase verdient haben und verlangt 15% von etwas, dass du ohne sie nie gehabt hast.
Noch viel wichtiger, du hast KEINE Einbußen oder Nachteile, wenn du kein Geld ausgibst.



> , für die wir ja anscheinend eh nur "fu****g loser" sind!



Du würdest dich also niemals im Ton vergleichen wenn jemand etwas total schlecht redet, was dir persönlich sehr wichtig ist ?
Und er hat die Cojones besessen, sich dafür öffentlich zu entschuldigen.



> profitorientierten erfinder


Hm ja... Im gegensatz zum Rest der Welt, verschwendest du deine wertvolle Zeit offensichtlich nicht dem Verdienen von Geld.
Diese profitorientierten Erfinder haben im übrigen keinen 9-17 Job, sondern werden massiv Überstunden machen und sicher auch viele Wochenenden drangeben.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. August 2012)

Damit wurde ja alles gesagt.


----------

